# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Pomozite jednoj hr inovatorici ispunjavanjem ankete - rok danas

## ivarica

Čitali ste o slučajevima kad roditelji, u stresu i žurbi, ostave dijete ljeti u automobilu i tako mu ugroze zdravlje ili dijete čak umre. Jedna hrvatska inovatorica ima ideju kako da se takve situacije više ne ponove i moli za suradnju u popunjavanju ove ankete. Rok je danas. Hvala

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/GSR3WJD

----------


## mare41

jesam

----------


## Mima

Ne razumijem pitanja ??

----------


## rossa

išla sam ispuniti anketu i najveći dio pitanja je postavljen na način da traže mišljenje o konkretnom proizvodu (kao da ga imamo priliku vidjeti), a ne o konceptu. 
otvaram s mobitela pa ne vidim ima li negdje opis samog proizvoda.

----------


## summer

pa ne pise nista o proizvodu
kako cu odgovoriti na pitanje sto mi se kod njega najvise svidja?
ili kolika bi mu bila cijena

----------


## Jelena

ivarice, i ja bih ispunila da znam.
ako je pitanje - postoji li uopće potencijalno tržište za takav proizvod, onda je pitanje o tome je li proizvod kvalitetan/dobro napravljen besmiselno.

na početku ankete objašnjava o smrtnosti djece od srčanog udara, ne spominje zaboravljanje u autu
iako nije jasno o čemu je riječ, ja bih možda izrazila mišljenje, da se bojim da će roditelj koji ostavi dijete u autu ljeti, zaboraviti promijeniti baterije na uređaju ili zaboraviti ga uopće ponijeti u trenucima takve žurbe koja bi eventualno mogla opravdati da si dijete zaključao u auto (ja takvu žurbu ne mogu zamisliti, možda ako umire drugo dijete, al to je malo nerealno).

----------


## Kaae

Inovatorica je trebala potraziti pomoc nekoga tko ima iskustva sa sastavljanjem anketa... za pocetak. A onda bi dobro dosao i prevoditelj. :/

----------

